# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Mirë se ju gjeta

## KercovaGirL

Pershendetje te gjithve dhe mire se ju gjeta ..desheroj tja kaloj mire mes jushe kam  hy shume here dhe kam vizitu forumin po skisha kohe aq shume te merrsha me ket pune sepse shkoja ne shkolle dhe kisha mesimet para cdo gjaje  dhe tashi e mora mundimin te presantohem dhe une ne mes tuje ,...Sa me perket mua jam nga Kercova (macedonia)Ilirida kam  mabruar shkollen 8 vjeqare ne kercove dhe  kam bere 2 vjet ne tirane pastaj jam largu ne Zvicerr sepse familjen e kisha ktu ..dhe tashi studjoj ne Zyrih... me pelqen muzika e lete shqipe dhe adhuroj adelina ismailin dhe elsa lilen  me pelqen  udhtimet  te lexoje dhe tenis etj etj .. :buzeqeshje: sdije ctu them ma shume ju pershendes pa parjashtim  jeni gjithe te mire ......Pershendes Kercovare 19...dhe Dreq-Kercovarin shume shumeee 

i Love Albania**Kercova**  :xhemla:

----------


## KercovaGirL

Ja dhe une !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Mire se erdhe lali  :buzeqeshje: 

Ta honksha vetllen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## zeus

-------------------------------------------

Mire se vjen bukuroshe!   :shkelje syri: 

-------------------------------------------

----------


## bond james

*KërçovareGirl*
Moj zonjushe e bukur duhesh të mbajsh nji *sykaltër*se këta të forumit mundem me të marrë msyshë, të lumtë shum e bukur qenke qenkemi kojshi në zvicër.
Përshëndetje

----------


## mad

mire se erdhe kercovare !!!

{^_^}

----------


## Jonard

Mireserdhe

Tja kalosh mire ne mes te forumit. 

Good picture by the way!!

Te uroj fat the maresi.

----------


## Genti^Itali

Mirëserdhe KercovaGirL! 

Kalofsh sa më bukur mes nesh yllo...

----------


## AnGeL4eVeR

Mireserdhe Bukuroshe!
Te urojme qe tja kalosh sa me mire mer shoqeris tone.  :xhemla:  
Kjo ishte sa per mirpritje   :kryqezohen:  

Me respekt OrioN!

----------


## Roi

*Mireseerdhe  bukuroshe .
kisha pas qef me te pa kur te vish ne pushime xhan.
nese jo atje do te vija ne Zyrih ah jeto jete.*
*pershendetje*  :kryqezohen:   :kryqezohen:

----------


## Nice_Boy

KukUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 

Mire se erdheeeeeeeeeeee .. Njeri ma te fort. kurr Spaskam par Uhh zot. 1 or te kam shiku.. edhe prap.. spo muj me u nda prej ty.. :'(

Edhe Nje Message. Ne Prv ta shenoj edhe Folmi Orait  :ngerdheshje: 
Tung

GjIlAnAsI_cSi

----------


## KercovaGirL

Ju faleminderit et gjithve jeni te mrekullushem ...Pyes Lotin ...falm per mirepritje po e deshe vetullen duhet ta marrsh dhe syrin dhe nga syri rrjedh Loti...zeus falm dhe juve ju desheroj  gjith te mirat...bond jeams zotri ishalla te ralizohen gjith deshirat si jeams bond...mad danke ....jordan falm dhe nga ti .....Genti dhe juve u desheroj gjith te mirat....angel 4 ever ishalla gjithmon mbetesh angel dhe ne jeten reale falminderit ....roi nese ti i pagun pushimin pse jo  :buzeqeshje:  falm  ...gjilani falm per mirpritje ti e pase te veshtire te ndahesh nga une athere po iku une te le ty ketu  :buzeqeshje: lol falminderit shume jeni mrekulli !!!

----------


## KercovaGirL

:xhemla:   me

----------


## Neo_Matrix

O kercovare aman e lal se po na hiqni zemren nga veni e po na e fusni me i cop ekran kompjuteri(do na ndani ene nga "nuset").O gra te forumit po e deshet veten mos e lini me te shkruaje kete gocen se na e hoqi trunin  :buzeqeshje:  :shkelje syri: .Lal per mendimin tim krahas  forumit  futju politikes ose artit se per zotin jam i sigurte qe do hecesh.Nejse te pershendes edhe kaofsh mire ne forum.
P.s   jam kurioz te te shihja njehere me floket te drejta jo me gershta, nese te shkojne!

----------


## Nice_Boy

O Zotttttttttt Oj E Kercoves .. Aman mos qit mo foto ose me bo me be mos me hy hic ne Forum mooo :'( 

ps: Ju Kisha lut Moderatorve me hec qit Foto Se me ndajti prej Grujes  :ngerdheshje: 

Respect 

+GjIlAnAsI_cSi !!

----------


## Erinda

Mire se na erdhe motra, ja kalofsh sa me mire!!

P.S. Gjilanasi_csi, ec atyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.....

----------


## Nice_Boy

> P.S. Gjilanasi_csi, ec atyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.....


Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu Edhe ti ktu a me paska marr malli me ta pa nick-un :'( Doku per nje kafeeee  :ngerdheshje:  

GjIlAnAsI_cSi slaps Erinda around a bit with a large trout  :perqeshje: 

Mpuqq

Tung

GjIlAnAsI_cSi

----------


## Kumanovare Usa

Kercovare mire se ke ardhe ne mesin tone 

Shume nice  zoti te rujte

si adelina  kane sis mos ke lidhje me te???

Kalofsh mire

Tung

----------


## <LeDiA_LiCiOuZ>

*MIre se Erdhe Bukuroshe* kalofsh bukur ne forum.

----------


## White_Angel

> KukUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 
> 
> Mire se erdheeeeeeeeeeee .. Njeri ma te fort. kurr Spaskam par Uhh zot. 1 or te kam shiku.. edhe prap.. spo muj me u nda prej ty.. :'(
> 
> Edhe Nje Message. Ne Prv ta shenoj edhe Folmi Orait 
> Tung
> 
> GjIlAnAsI_cSi





hahahahhahahhahhahhahahhhahaahhahaha Gjilanasi_cSi tyt he dreq se po len nam a ban burri kshu per i femen ytttttttttt se asht marre be :PP


*Kercovare mireserdhe Zemer tia kalosh sa me mire midis nesh te uroj  te gjitha te mirat e mos e nij se cka thote Gjilanasi se u ka cmen krejt.*  




Respekte White_Angel

----------

